# i dont know what it is



## samjr

guy wants $10.000 for it this thing is cooltymusic


----------



## matts27

$10 ??? or $10,000???? Can't go wrong for 10 bucks!!!


----------



## GPS

Check out this place for more info on these types of mini-trucks.

http://www.eastcoastminiclassics.com/


----------



## tuna

Read the thread here on Japanese mini trucks.


----------



## Badgerland WI

That is a mid-90's Suzuki Carry mini truck with a Blackline plow system installed.

$10K seems a bit high on pricing as it sits in that pic. We sold a very low mileage Suzuki Carry 4x4 a few months ago with a track system for a little more with a track system on it:



















Here's a VIDEO of it showing the track system: 1996 Suzuki Carry 4x4 MATTRACKS

Let me know if you have any questions about mini trucks when dealing with people/dealers. So few people know anything about them and we help folks all the time. They can be great snow-moving machines if equipped properly.


----------

